# Some more beauties



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

never stops


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

few more


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

these have to be staged. no one is that HACK!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Thats not how your suppose to do it?:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Brand new home being built in my neighborhood......:whistling2::no:
































:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess its official:
Home depot and the "Do-It-Yourself" revolution has ruined the country.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

great joke thread!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a few sent to me.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats some awesome stuff guys! Thats better than going to a live comedy show. I am laughing so hard I sharted on myself. Keep em coming.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

WOWEE!! Those are all pretty crazy. Funny but kinda sad. Hope that dryer vent connected to a B vent was corrected with nobody getting sick.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

HAHA thats pretty funny, but I've seen worse!!! Guys here put baths in without traps... been to about two this year alone!!!!! Should have taken pics


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a few.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Is that closet flange set with 2"?



I dealt with a landlord that had that exact situation. He literally turned out a wye in the basement that was positioned with a short piece of pipe that when the piping was ran in 3", it reduced to 2" right before it went in the floor.


When it clogged, it would start moving poop and toilet paper out of that wye and go right into the drain. :laughing:

He'd also go and take a cable and rod it till it cleared, wait till it clogged again. "No toilet paper in toilet!" He got lucky; state bought his house and tore it down...good riddens.

I lost that client because he called me out to relight a gas water heater next to that nonsense, I could not get that button depressed to relight the pilot, told him he needed to replace the heater.

Somehow he got it light with a torch, and bypassed that frozen button. (I know how to do that as well, heat the thermocouple to satisfy gas valve req.) 

But apparently, since I didn't throw that trick out there, I didn't make a impression I should ignore the safety devices not working correctly.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn Reallive. That is some awesome work. I would be like, even bigger of a plumbing god in your area, if that is the type of work you are coming across.:laughing:


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw this email 6 months ago all these pictures were in it


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I got most of them in an email from my brother. Figured I'd pass them along. good for a laugh.:thumbsup:


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Is that closet flange set with 2"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes it is a 2" flange. I installed that yesterday. Its a beauty huh? I reduced it under the floor with an 1 1/2" slip joint adapter and then went into my slip joint S-trap per code.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

What is wrong with the "house being built in our neighborhood?" The pex looks ok...

The rest are funny!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SummPlumb said:


> What is wrong with the "house being built in our neighborhood?" The pex looks ok...
> 
> The rest are funny!


Nothing if it's a Moen just spin the stem 180-degrees and its all good...:laughing:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

BTW, that flange is not on 2" pipe. It is a flange that is glued inside of 3" pipe. But it is not a good choice either way.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

That valve is not backwards.......?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nothing if it's a Moen just spin the stem 180-degrees and its all good...:laughing:


 
the old style moen. Besides that. the 2nd post 4th picture of the lav. Don't they kow double traps are illegal.


----------



## lucius (Nov 3, 2009)

it is just a plumbing horror movie. done by the super duty handy man;now playing in a town near you..........//////


----------

